# Ignition Switch



## Susan (Dec 31, 2009)

I just bought a new ignition switch off the Farm Pro Website and my old keys don't work with it. The switch looks the same as the one I replaced and on the site it sold keys seperately, so assumed the keys were universal. Was I wrong to assume that and if so wondering why a key wasn't included. I sent a message to Is my switch bad or is it a key problem is the ultimate question. Thanks for any input


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Could be the keys are particular to this switch that the website your purchased them from has. Sounds like it anyhow. Hopefully they will get back to you with an answer. 

It is odd that you got an ignition switch without a key. Usually the ignition switch comes with a set of keys.


----------



## Susan (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. Yep, that's what I was thinking too, just wanted to get a second opinion before persisting with the company as it seems like they aren't in any hurry to assist.


----------

